# Elisione e troncamento/apocope



## Necsus

Ho avuto modo di notare che continuano a esserci abbastanza spesso richieste di illustrare le regole relative all'elisione (segnalata dall'apostrofo) e al troncamento (o apocope, non segnalato dall'apostrofo), nonostante se ne sia parlato in varie discussioni. 
Spero di fare cosa utile e gradita riunendo i due argomenti in un'unica discussione, più facilmente rintracciabile, e riporto a tal fine alcune delle risposte fornite sulla questione. Nel tempo, poi, i contenuti potranno essere meglio organizzati e integrati.
Buona lettura a coloro a cui può interessare..! 



Necsus said:


> urizon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stamane ho cercato come bisogna apostrofare i pronomi davanti alle vocali e ho trovato il thread ´contracciones` in cui quest´argomento è spiegato nei particolari. Ho capito bene che si apostrofano solo i pronomi mi, ti ,si,lo/la e gli? urizon9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necsus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non è esattamente così, Urizon. L'apostrofo indica il fenomeno dell'elisione (soppressione dell'ultima vocale di una parola), per quando si verifica, puoi guardare qui (il post #8 è mio).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urizon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, come si verifica l`elisione, questo è il problema (per me).
> Originalmente pensavo agli esempi seguenti: a) Abbiamo un libro. L´abbiamo (lo). b) Ho conosciuto i suoi fratelli. Li ho conosciuti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prego, Urizon. Ti riporto il post di cui sopra (rif. grammatica del Serianni), ho inserito gli esempi...
> "L'*elisione* è normale con gli _articoli singolari_ (obbligatoria con 'lo' e 'la') e relative _preposizioni articolate_ [l'oro, un'amica, nell'età], _aggettivi dimostrativi singolari_ [quest'asino, quell'epoca], _bello/a_ [bell'uomo, bell'idea], _santo/a_ [sant'antonio, sant'Anna]_, 'come'_ e _'ci'_ davanti al verbo 'essere' [com'è andata, c'è], _'quanto'_, e con varie espressioni idiomatiche [a quattr'occhi, l'altr'anno, senz'altro, etc.].
> In altri casi l'elisione è sempre facoltativa e appare in declino rispetto all'uso di un secolo fa.
> E' possibile con _mi, ti, lo, la, vi, si_. Tra le forme che più facilmente possono perdere la vocale finale ricordiamo i monosillabi, in particolare 'di' (elisione obbligatoria in _d'accordo, d'epoca, d'oro_ e in qualche altro caso; facoltativa davanti a un verbo [d'essere o di essere]). Con altri monosillabi l'elisione è più probabile quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è la stessa ed è atona (t'importa, ti ascolta) o quando segua altro monosillabo uscente con la stessa vocale (ce l'ha messa tutta, le è piaciuto il film?).
> 'Da' non si elide mai, tranne che nelle forme _d'ora in poi, d'ora in avanti, d'altronde, d'altra parte_."
> Posso aggiungere solo che per l'elisione è necessario che la parola non termini con vocale accentata; e che è da evitare quando può dar luogo ad ambiguità (l'omicida).
Click to expand...

 


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Riferimento: Un albero e *un'albero
> 
> 
> 
> BlueWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipica domanda:
> Perché _un_ si scrive con apostrofo davanti alle parole femminili e senza davanti alle parole maschili?
> Risposta di prassi:
> Perché davanti ai nomi femminili è la versione contratta dell'articolo _una_, mentre al maschile l'articolo _un_ esiste.
> 
> 
> 
> Posso contribuire dicendo che l'apostrofo segnala l'avvenuta *elisione*, cioè la perdita della vocale atona alla fine di una parola davanti alla vocale iniziale di un'altra, perciò naturalmente abbiamo "l'altro"; nel caso di "uno", come negli indefiniti che ne sono composti, c'è invece l'obbligo di effettuare l'*apocope* (o *troncamento*) vocalica.
> Esiste anche la regola scolastica che dice (immancabili eccezioni a parte) che l'elisione (che vuole sempre l'apostrofo) si distingue dall'apocope vocalica (per cui non è previsto l'apostrofo) in quanto questa seconda si verifica anche davanti a consonante ("qual è" e non "qual'è", dicendosi anche "qual buon vento"; "un cane").
> Di questa regola esiste poi anche un'interpretazione secondo la quale davanti a vocale si dovrebbe parlare solamente di elisione, e l'apostrofo dovrebbe essere utilizzato solo per dividere la seconda parola dalla prima quando questa non abbia esistenza indipendente (quindi "l'uomo", ma "un uomo").
Click to expand...

 


Necsus said:


> Dal momento che sembra poter essere utile, riporto anche i casi in cui l'*apocope* è obbligatoria (o abituale):
> - con _quello, bello, grande_ (abituale) e _santo_ (davanti a consonante - tranne s+consonante, z, x, gn, ps -, o negli stessi casi in cui si usa _il_ e _un_ al posto di _lo_ e _uno_) => quel cane, bel quadro, gran caldo, san Giorgio;
> - con l'articolo _uno_ e gli indefiniti composti con _uno_ davanti a cvocale e consonante singola (tranne z and x) => un uomo, nessun pudore;
> - con un _verbo all'infinito _seguito da pronome enclitico => cercarlo;
> - con la parola _frate_ seguita da nome proprio => fra Cristoforo;
> - con le parole Valle, Torre, Colle, Monte nei toponimi => Val d'Ossola;
> - con i nomi propri Antonio e Giovanni/Gianni nei nomi doppi => Antongiulio, Gianluca;
> - con la parola _cavallo_ nel detto 'a caval donato non si guarda in bocca';
> - con una _qualifica_ seguita da nome o cognome => Dottor Bianchi (abituale);
> - con un aggettivo terminante in _-le_ o _-re_, quando unito a un altro aggettivo => nazionalpopolare (abituale).


 


Necsus said:


> urizon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In italiano la[e] e la[o] finali ATONE si (cancellano) troncano nei verbi, se la parola seguente comincia per consonante: "non lo vuol fare, son partiti un minuto fa, etc" (manuale). Ho due domande su quest'argomento:
> 1) Tutte le lettere (da sole) vogliono l'articolo "la", ho ragione? Ad esempio: "La [n] latina".
> Sì, i nomi delle lettere sono tutti femminili.
> 2) Non ho capito a fondo che significa "atona" in questo caso. Grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> Per poter avere un *troncamento* vocalico (non sillabico):
> - la vocale da troncare dev'essere sempre atona (=non accentata), diversa da 'a' (tranne in 'ora' e composti; e in 'suora' davanti a nome proprio); la 'i' e la 'e' non si troncano quando contrassegnano un plurale (mal di testa-mali di testa);
> - la consonante che precede la vocale da troncare dev'essere una liquida (l,r), o una nasale (n,m).
Click to expand...


----------



## Saoul

Io non solo apprezzo, ma mi sono preso la libertà di aggiungere questo thread allo sticky presente nel forum Italiano-Inglese. Ricordo a tutti che qualora leggeste, partecipaste, o creaste come in questo caso, un thread esaustivo, su un argomento (grammaticale o meno) e riteneste che meriti di essere in evidenza in quanto particolarmente interessante e "gettonato" , potete segnalarlo ad uno dei moderatori che valuterà appunto di aggiungerlo allo sticky, in modo che sia di più facile consultazione per i posteri. 

Grazie Necsus, eccellente contributo. 
Saoul


----------



## Necsus

Be', sono naturalmente lieto di aver contribuito, ma lo sono soprattutto del fatto che il contributo venga apprezzato. Grazie, Saoul.

Da questa discussione in Italiano/Inglese:




Massimo74 said:


> Approfondendo un po' l'argomento in rete ho potuto scoprire che effettivamente la disputa se si debba scrivere _qual'è_ o _qual è_ non è risolta né dalle grammatiche, né tanto meno dalla letteratura.
> Sono per l'apostrofo, fra gli altri, Federigo Tozzi, Mario Tobino, Tommaso Landolfi, Paolo Monelli, Bonaventura Tecchi. Non apostrofano invece Vasco Pratolini, Giuseppe Berto, Alberto Moravia, Goffredo Parise, Libero Bigiaretti.
> Io, fino ad oggi, ero a conoscenza, colpevolmente, solo della regola che avevo scritto qualche giorno fa...
> Sono comunque lieto di aver dato origine ad una interessante discussione.


Come dicevo in I/E, la questione non è affatto così controversa. C'è, è vero, chi sostiene la possibilità dell'apostrofo in _qual è_, ma le 'principali grammatiche' concordano sul troncamento, come detto anche, documentandolo, in Wikipedia:
_"La regola sopraindicata per distinguere tra elisione e troncamento afferma che "qual è" deve essere scritto senza apostrofo (per via del fatto che la parola tronca "qual" compare davanti a consonante in espressioni come "un certo qual modo" o "qual buon vento") e così infatti affermano le principali grammatiche italiane (il __Serianni__ e il __Dardano-Trifone__). __Bruno Migliorini__ afferma ad esempio che la distinzione elisione-troncamento è artificiosa, ma visto che c'è deve essere rispettata. Altri, tuttavia, come __Franco Fochi__, affermano che l'uso troncato di "qual" è ormai arcaico e sopravvive soltanto in alcune "frasi fatte" ereditate dal passato (come quelle sopra citate), e quindi la forma apostrofata ha pieno diritto di esistenza."_

Poi, per completezza e chiarezza d'informazione devo segnalare il brano, QUI, (di L.Satta, citato da M.Pistone) da cui provengono le considerazioni che tu hai riportato sopra, la cui conclusione però è: 
_"Ma il nostro discorso è un altro. Franco Fochi sostiene che si deve scrivere _qual'è_ ma non condanna come errore_ qual è_; insomma egli ha messo o rimesso di moda un'altra duplice grafia del patrio idioma. Con tutte le parole che si possono scrivere in due, tre, quattro modi, non ce n'era davvero bisogno."_

Ciò detto, ripeto, nel mio intervento io non mettevo affatto in dubbio che ci sia anche chi sostiene l'opportunità dell'apostrofo (la lingua come sappiamo è fatta di regole e relative eccezioni), quello che contestavo era il fatto che tu proponessi una 'regola' che in realtà non esiste, quindi un'informazione non corretta a chi ci legge:



Massimo74 said:


> in questo preciso caso occorrerebbe una elisione e non un troncamento poichè "quale" è riferito a "migliore traduzione" quindi femminile.


 fra l'altro l'hai citata di nuovo come regola nella tua successiva risposta. 
A parte la considerazione che l'aggettivo interrogativo _quale_ è variabile nel numero ma non nel genere, l'elisione non si verifica certo per questioni di genere. Infatti, per esemplificare, davanti a parola che inizia per vocale, l'articolo maschile _lo_ (riferito ovviamente a parola di genere maschile) viene eliso esattamente come l'articolo _la_ (riferito ovviamente a parola di genere femminile), anzi per _lo_ l'elisione è ritenuta praticamente obbligatoria, mentre per _la_ in teoria si potrebbe anche non applicare.

A conclusione, riporto anche un ennesimo parere pro-troncamento, espresso da R.Setti nel sito dell'_Accademia della Crusca:_
_"L'esatta grafia di_ qual è_ non prevede l'apostrofo in quanto si tratta di un'apocope vocalica, che si produce anche davanti a consonante (qual buon vento vi porta?) e non di un'elisione che invece si produce soltanto prima di una vocale (e l'apostrofo è il segno grafico che resta proprio nel caso dell'elisione). Come_ qual _ci sono altri aggettivi soggetti allo stesso trattamento:_ tal, buon, pover_ (solo nell'italiano antico), ecc. È vero che la grafia _qual'è_ è diffusa e ricorrente anche nella stampa, ma per ora questo non è bastato a far cambiare la regola grafica che pertanto è consigliabile continuare a rispettare."_


Dalla discussione 'Apocope davanti a s impura':


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Kraus said:
> 
> 
> 
> è ammesso il troncamento delle voci verbali davanti a s impura (o a z, gn, pn, ecc.)?
> 
> 
> 
> No, la regola sul troncamento dice che si può avere quando la parola che segue inizia per consonante, purché non si tratti di _s impura, z, gn, x, ps_ [bel sandalo, bello scarpone]. In effetti i casi in cui non è applicabile (a parte con il plurale) non sono specificati nella discussione 'Elisione e troncamento/apocope'.
Click to expand...

Ora sono specificati anche qui. 




infinite sadness said:


> Scusa, non ho capito se le frasi "aver sbagliato", o "esser stati male" sono sicuramente sbagliate o si tratta di eccezioni o rientrano fra i casi non specificati rispetto alla regola della s impura.


 Be', secondo la regola sono evidentemente sbagliate, ma come si sa, capita che le regole siano scavalcate dall'uso. 
In teoria davanti a _s preconsonantica_ qualunque parola che sia troncabile si dovrebbe comportare come "_bello_ e _santo_, che diventano _bel_ e _san_ là dove si userebbero _il_ e _un_ invece di _lo_ e _uno_: «che bel tipo!», ma «che bello studio!», «san Giorgio», ma «santo Spirito». Tuttavia _bel_ e _san_ tendono a invadere il territorio delle rispettive forme piene (specie davanti a _s complicata_ per _bel_ e soprattutto davanti a _z_ per _san_" (Serianni I,79).
E spesso la regola viene elusa per associazione con l'uso cristallizzato di alcune parole, basti pensare ai sostantivi usati come titoli prima di un nome proprio, come _signor_, _dottor_, _professor_: chi mai direbbe 'il signor*e* Spaventa'? Lo stesso mi sembra che possa avvenire con i verbi all'infinito.


----------



## neutrino2

Bellissimo questo topic!!!
Scusa, Necsus, ma cos'è esattamente una s complicata?


----------



## Necsus

Grazie per l'apprezzamento, neutrino...! 
La _s complicata_, o _preconsonantica,_ è semplicemente la lettera 's' quando è seguita da un'altra consonante, viene comunemente definita 's impura'.


----------



## pizzi

Come ci si comporta davanti ai numeri uno e otto scritti in cifra?

Esempio:

_Chiuso per ferie dal 1 al 8 gennaio_ o _Chiuso per ferie dall'1 all'8 gennaio_?


----------



## infinite sadness

pizzi said:


> Come ci si comporta davanti ai numeri uno e otto scritti in cifra?
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> _Chiuso per ferie dal 1 al 8 gennaio_ o _Chiuso per ferie dall'1 all'8 gennaio_?


Alternative:
- dal giorno 1 al giorno 8 gennaio
- da giorno 1 a giorno 8 
- dal dì 1.1 al dì 8.1


----------



## pizzi

infinite sadness said:


> Alternative:
> - da giorno 1 a giorno 8
> - dal dì 1.1 al dì 8.1



Ciao, infinite! Queste due forme non le ho mai viste


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti le ho inventate io!

La soluzione "dì" è utile quando ci sono dei moduli da compilare e lo spazio è poco.


----------



## ohbice

Necsus said:


> Be', secondo la regola sono evidentemente sbagliate, ma come si sa, capita che le regole siano scavalcate dall'uso.
> In teoria davanti a _s preconsonantica_ qualunque parola che sia troncabile si dovrebbe comportare come "_bello_ e _santo_, che diventano _bel_ e _san_ là dove si userebbero _il_ e _un_ invece di _lo_ e _uno_: «che bel tipo!», ma «che bello studio!», «san Giorgio», ma «santo Spirito». Tuttavia _bel_ e _san_ tendono a invadere il territorio delle rispettive forme piene (specie davanti a _s complicata_ per _bel_ e soprattutto davanti a _z_ per _san_" (Serianni I,79).
> E spesso la regola viene elusa per associazione con l'uso cristallizzato di alcune parole, basti pensare ai sostantivi usati come titoli prima di un nome proprio, come _signor_, _dottor_, _professor_: chi mai direbbe 'il signor*e* Spaventa'? Lo stesso mi sembra che possa avvenire con i verbi all'infinito.



Riaggiorno, ad usum delphini, questo post di Necsus. Da sottolineare è l'ultimo periodo: "_Lo stesso mi sembra possa avvenire con i verbi all'infinito_".

Per fare un esempio pratico: con potere, dovere, eccetera, in teoria sarebbe un errore togliere la *e *finale. Però lo si fa lo stesso.


----------



## Nircolartor

Si può troncare "grande" davanti ad una parola al femminile? Per esempio  "una gran famiglia". Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

È possibile troncare _*grande*_ in _*gran* _davanti a parole singolari e plurali sia maschili che femminili comincianti per consonante. Di regola non c'è troncamento, ma nell'uso lo si trova spesso, davanti a _s _impura, _z, x, gn, ps, _e_ pn_.

È possibile elidere _*grande* _in _*grand'* _davanti a nomi maschili e femminili comincianti per vocale, ma nell'uso prevale la forma senza elisione.


----------



## Nircolartor

dragonseven said:


> È possibile troncare _*grande*_ in _*gran* _davanti a parole singolari e plurali sia maschili che femminili comincianti per consonante. Di regola non c'è troncamento, ma nell'uso lo si trova spesso, davanti a _s _impura, _z, x, gn, ps, _e_ pn_.
> 
> È possibile elidere _*grande* _in _*grand'* _davanti a nomi maschili e femminili comincianti per vocale, ma nell'uso prevale la forma senza elisione.


Secondo questo link non lo si trova davanti a s impura, z, x, gn, ps, e pn. http://www.grandidizionari.it/Dizionario_Italiano-Spagnolo/parola/G/grande.aspx?query=grande


----------



## dragonseven

Nircolartor said:


> Secondo questo link non lo si trova davanti a s impura, z, x, gn, ps, e pn. http://www.grandidizionari.it/Dizionario_Italiano-Spagnolo/parola/G/grande.aspx?query=grande





dragonseven said:


> *Di regola* non c'è troncamento, *ma nell'uso* lo si trova spesso


 Esempio:
Si dovrebbe scrivere e dire "_fa delle grandi scivolate_";
ma si è soliti dire e a volte scrivere "_fa delle gran scivolate_".


----------



## Necsus

Necsus said:


> Dal momento che sembra poter essere utile, riporto anche i casi in cui l'*apocope* è obbligatoria (o abituale):
> - con _quello, bello, grande_ (abituale) e _santo_ (davanti a consonante - tranne s+consonante, z, x, gn, ps -, o negli stessi casi in cui si usa _il_ e _un_ al posto di _lo_ e _uno_) => quel cane, bel quadro, gran caldo, san Giorgio;


Dal post di apertura.


dragonseven said:


> Si dovrebbe scrivere e dire "_fa delle grandi scivolate_";
> ma si è soliti dire e a volte scrivere "_fa delle gran scivolate_".


Hmm... ho l'impressione che non sia sia una consuetudine così diffusa, ma piuttosto una marca regionale. Anche se non è facilissimo trovare riscontri attendibili, parlando di lingua colloquiale.


----------



## bearded

Necsus said:


> Hmm... ho l'impressione che non sia una consuetudine così diffusa, ma piuttosto una marca regionale


Sono d'accordo.  Al mio orecchio _gran scivolate _suona malissimo, almeno quanto _un scivolone._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> "_fa delle grandi scivolate_";


Personalmente direi sempre così.


----------



## alicip

Anch'io direi sempre "grandi scivolate". Quindi anche questa è sbagliata? 
"Gran chiusura di Koulibaly su Carbonero con una gran scivolata."


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> Dal post di apertura.


 Sì, l'avevo letto e avrei rimandato il caro Nircolartor a quel post “volentieri”. Però non ho potuto, perché l'apocope di _grande, _nel caso richiesto ("davanti a parola femminile"), è diversa da quella delle altre parole di quel gruppo, è un'eccezione. Ragion per cui ho dovuto riscrivere la regola come ho fatto per una questione di chiarezza. 

Sono d'accordo con chi ha dimostrato perplessità sull'esempio che ho esposto, non sarà il migliore in materia, lo ammetto, ma ciò che è innegabile è che i parlanti e -ancor più incredibile- a volte nello scritto, questa regola non sempre viene seguita, anzi.

@alicip: Sì, è sbagliata. Ma, come dicevo poco prima, è un'errore abbastanza diffuso.
Per dirla alla Necsus (post #6), tuttavia _gran_ tende ad invadere il territorio di _grande _(davanti a _s_ impura, _z, gn, ps_).


----------



## Necsus

Be', più che altro alla "Serianni" (post #6), anche se lui fa riferimento solo a _bel _e _san_.


----------



## bearded

Stranamente 'una gran scivolata' mi suona meno fastidioso di 'gran scivolate' (entrambi errati): forse perché di solito 'gran' sta per 'grande' al singolare...O forse è il mio orecchio che mi inganna....


----------



## Necsus

Be', immagino anche perché istintivamente la mente/l'orecchio associa questo caso alla regola secondo cui "la 'i' e la 'e' non si troncano quando contrassegnano un plurale (mal di testa-mali di testa)" (post #1).


----------



## Dalieux

Ciao! Qual è la forma giusta:
*trentuno *giorni o *trentun* giorni?

Quando si usa l'uno o l'altro?


----------

